# Super Singles Challenge Dallas TX



## chuck strange (Jun 20, 2003)

*North Texas Super Singles Challenge*
Hosted by the Dallas Ft.Worth Hunting Retriever Assoc
Saturday October 22nd in Palmer TX just South of Dallas

There will be 2 levels of Super Singles Competition
Four rounds with a total of 6 marks (3 land marks and 3 water marks)
Guaranteed participation thru 2 rounds (minimum of 3 marks)
However time permitting dogs can continue thru all rounds

Great opportunity to for a tune up prior to a big trial or hunt test
with the simulated test environment. 


REGULAR CHALLENGE
3 land singles and 3 water singles
Distance from 50 yard to maximum of 200 yards


ADVANCED RETRIEVER CHALLENGE
3 land marks and 3 water marks as singles
Single Marks up to a maximum of 400 yards
Possible diversion birds, poison birds and retired guns etc...


For more information visit our website at www.dfwhra.org
Entry Forms and Info Flyer are available on the website
or you can call JC at 817 475 6948 for more info

Prize Money Paid Back to 1st 2nd and 3rd place finishers in each level :lol: 

IF YOUR UP FOR A CHALLENGE COME ON OUT AND GET SOME


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

That sounds pretty cool.

I'm sure there is a trial that weekend or I'd might bring the Dozer.


----------



## Dick Shrum (Mar 6, 2003)

*Super Singles Challenge*

Ken ?
You?re a smart guy. This is going to be a cool event. It can not only test the dogs on long distances but also present the chance to test them on some great concepts at shorter distances or both. It is a one day event (less money spent) with the potential to regain that money or more. Since it is an all singles event, it presents a great training opportunity in many ways. The DFWHRA looks forward to seeing some new faces as well as many former faces. Check it out at www.dfwhra.org.


----------



## chuck strange (Jun 20, 2003)

With two levels of competition there will be a level for the HT's and also a level for the FT's. So if you are not headed out of town to a test that weekend come have some fun

entry forms and more info are available at 
www.dfwhra.org


----------



## Dick Shrum (Mar 6, 2003)

*SUPER SINGLES CHALLENGE*

When you go to our website (www.dfwhra.org) notice that dogs with a Sr, Seasoned or Intermediate level title or that run field trials must enter the Advanced Challenge. Dogs that have not yet achieved a Sr, Seasoned or Intermediate title or higher can enter the Regular Challenge.


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

IS ANYONE INTERESTED IN RUNNING?


----------



## BearBeatsAll (Jan 7, 2005)

I would but not sure if mine is up for it yet. :evil:


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

Where is the dog at in training? if you dont mind me askin


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually Ken - it is an off weekend.

Port Arthur canceled.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Actually Ken - it is an off weekend.
> 
> Port Arthur canceled.


Ken, no excuses. Bring the Dozer and his young buddy Scraper and let them have some birds!

Remember, it's all about the dogs and your dogs will love it.

Don't worry, nobody will take any pictures of your wedgie when you're on honor.


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

Howard and Gerard,

Actually its not a off weekend Sooner is that weekend..... I was planning on running the qual and the driving back to judge the super singles but the qual is on saturday.... Are you guys considering on joining us?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Sooner is just too far to drive - 8 hours, 560 miles


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

ya good point that would be a drive...Well if you wana see some good training marks and have some fun come on out... we'll be alil closer


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JC said:


> Howard and Gerard,
> 
> Actually its not a off weekend Sooner is that weekend..... I was planning on running the qual and the driving back to judge the super singles but the qual is on saturday.... Are you guys considering on joining us?


I didn't realize that the Derby is going to be on Friday! :? Good thing Mark is running Bullet and I'll be elk hunting!  

FOM


----------



## BearBeatsAll (Jan 7, 2005)

He has been ff he still has a long way to go im trying to get him doing doubles right now. Im just not sure what kind of distance he can do right now?


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

good, well the younger level is going to max out at 200 yards but doesnt mean we are going to setup a 200 yard max.. Just have to see what the dog work is like... but if not come out and watch if you know anyonelse that might be interested tell them to come out


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

JC,

Hey this is Robert. I think I might come and watch and maybe run my dog just for the fun of it and tune him up. He could always use a little training! lol. Anyways I will probably see you up in Clarendon at that test next weekend. Let me know how your ducks do? 

Thanks Robert


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

sounds good Robert,

you can get an entry off the link on the fist topic of go to www.dfwhra.org  :lol:


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

How many entries are there?


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

Im honestly not sure robert ive been gone all weekend running dogs in the panhandle... But should be a somewhat decent turnout mainly club memebers but we are insisting that everyone enter and run their dogs because it is a fun event and you could win alil bit of money!!!!!!!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

JC I think my dad said that he would go with me on Saturday to run Luke. We just are not sure how we are going to get the ducks there. We were thinking about loading them up on Friday night at the farm, then bringing them home and keeping them in their coops over night and loading them up on the truck Saturday morning and heading to Palmer. 
Do you think they will last over night in their coops? There will be 15 in each coop.


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

check your pm robert


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Anybody else going? I will be there running my dog in the retriever challenge.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

On, my way, will post some results when I get back.

Later


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

*DFWHRA Super Singles Results!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I enjoyed judging this fun event for the DFWHRA, we saw some good young dog work and awesome advanced work!!!!!!!!!!  

Junior Challenge:
1st-Ranger o/h Dick Shrum
2nd- Mia o/h Travis Kuehler
3rd- Luke o/h Robert Rogers

Advanced Challenge:
1st- Annie o/h Dick Shrum
2nd- Ellie o/h Dean McGuire
3rd- Drake o/h Larry Cheek


way to go guys...... special congrats to travis and robert on there first tests.....   And Dick for taking 1st place in both stakes :shock: :lol:


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks JC I appreciate it!! I had a really fun time out there watching the dogs work. 

Robert


----------

